# New Around Here



## JoeWhitnallPhotography (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Im new here, 

Just started my new YouTube page with daily updates, 

Please enjoy and give me feedback 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvi657v0xi_QNHHIN4kiA8A


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi and welcome Joe! 

It would be nice to tell more about you before you just post a link to somewhere. 
I won't click on such a link for presonal safety. Sorry!

Otherwise it just looks like clickbait.


----------



## JoeWhitnallPhotography (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Maximillian

I can understand that 

I'm a photographer based in Sherborne (UK)

I'm a workshop manager at a bike shop in Yeovil and have a photography company 

I used a Canon 1ds mark 3 and 1d mark 3 with L glass, watch my YouTube if you want to see what kit I use 

Loving the group already 

Joe


----------



## unfocused (Jan 17, 2017)

It looks like three of your four videos are set to private. You might want to change that.


----------



## JoeWhitnallPhotography (Jan 17, 2017)

I've only posted 1 so far the rest are scheduled


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 17, 2017)

JoeWhitnallPhotography said:


> Hi Maximillian
> 
> I can understand that
> 
> ...


Thanks for the a little bit more detailed answer.


----------



## tarntyke (Jan 17, 2017)

Would be more interested in seeing what you do with your kit. Please post some samples in the appropriate threads.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 17, 2017)

Welcome.

I dip in and out of the group. You'll get to suss the personalities shall we say, sometimes I need a wee break.

I would say this, very diplomatically, although it's ostensibly a kit forum, I'm personally more interested in pictures than pie-charts, semiotics than semantics.

Have fun and share some great pictures. And video, a particular interest of mine.


----------



## JoeWhitnallPhotography (Jan 17, 2017)

Tinky said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I dip in and out of the group. You'll get to suss the personalities shall we say, sometimes I need a wee break.
> 
> ...



No issues I'm used to people on the cycling forums so I'm sure this one will be fine


----------



## slclick (Jan 17, 2017)

JoeWhitnallPhotography said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


And that being said, if you had any notion or participation in the Velonews Forum (now defunct, if a member,you put up with quite a bit of horseradish and you'll find that this place is only 1/10th of the dungheap that ended up being. Welcome.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Joe, Welcome to CR


----------



## JoeWhitnallPhotography (Jan 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Hi Joe, Welcome to CR



Hi!!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 18, 2017)

I'll join in, welcome, joe.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't click on links from people who have just joined the forum.... speaking as a group admin (not this site), that is one of the signs of a spammer....

The solution is simple  Keep on posting, and let's see some pictures. Welcome to the group and hope to hear/see more from you.


----------

